# FBQ2496 REW Software issue



## icenoir (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the FBQ2496 - i finally released why my filters didnt transfer via the software/ midi - it tries to write to slots 1-15, which dont allow for PEQs. i got around it by manually unchecking those slots, and it finally worked.
question is, why are the filters assigned to slots that cannot accomidate PEQ?
and why do i have to keep unchecking the unavailable slots? 
Finally, why doesnt the software remember prior filters so when you install your peq, you can keep the old ones in the software and add another one??
thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> finally released why my filters didnt transfer via the software/ midi - it tries to write to slots 1-15, which dont allow for PEQs.


The FBQ2496 allows for all 40 filters to be set to PEQ. Hopefully you have the FBQ2496 equalizer selected as the correct type in REW also.

See the FBQ2496 manual:












> why doesnt the software remember prior filters so when you install your peq, you can keep the old ones in the software


It does......Save and load filters.................









See REW HELP FILES

brucek


----------



## icenoir (Jan 21, 2008)

awesome. i guess i thought something like that would be in the REW guide somewhere - i read that back and forth. I have saved and loaded the filters, but i thought there was a way for the software to remember "good" filters and lock them in for the second run... 
Thanks again...
PS -the software and this forum is amazing! thanks to all the contributors!


----------

